# Evolution stellt ein! ( Aman`Thul )



## Bevgev (22. Februar 2007)

Die Gilde Evolution sucht ab sofort neue Member! 


Wir: Unser Ziel ist das High-End-Content, sprich die 25er Raid-Instanzen. Zudem wird das Gildenleben hauptsächlich auf diese Raid-Instanzen ausgelegt sein. Dazu gehören natürlich im Moment noch die lvl 70 Instanzen um uns einzuspielen und Fehler auszumerzen. Natürlich aber auch um die Vorquests, Schlüssel ect. zu den Raid-Instanzen zu absolvieren bzw. zu holen. 

Du: Wir setzen Klassenbeherrschung, Einsatzwille, Zeit und Motivation voraus. Ihr solltet desweiteren fähig sein, Anweisungen zu befolgen, Taktiken zu verstehen und korrekt auszuüben. An Equip solltet ihr schon mindestens blaue, klassengeeignete Items haben. Aber suchen wir auch faire und nette Mitspieler, die mit Spaß und Freude mit uns die gemeinsamen Ziele verfolgen. Aufgrund der Raidzeiten nehmen wir desweiteren nur Member auf, die mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, um einen ungestörten Raidbetrieb zu gewährleisten, wobei natürlich die volle Verfügbarkeit während der Raids gewünscht wird bzw. die Teilnehmer mehr oder weniger dazu verpflichtet sind. 

Bei interesse meldet euch bei uns auf der Hp ( http://www.evo-multigaming.de) oder ingame bei Cooljo/Seeger, Bevgev, Slayerino/Hexenhuber, Laxtor

Gesucht werden momentan:

1-Druiden 
1-Schurke 
1-Magier 
1Paladine 
1-2 Schamanen


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (26. Februar 2007)

kann es sein das euer Gildenmeister WWE fan ist,den es gab mal ein WWE TAG-TEAM Evolution  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Muss sagen Cooler Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde zu euch kommen bin aber auf nen anderen Realm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bevgev (27. Februar 2007)

Nein wir haben in dem sinne keinen Gildenmeister wir haben einen Gildenrat. Und ich glaube auch nicht das wir einen WWE fan bei uns haben. =)


----------

